

Show HN: My first android game. MongoDB/Tornado backend - farhadabas

After graduation, my friend and I decided to build mobile games instead of finding jobs. Today we released our first game called Monster Rivals. It is a fighting game with simple RPG elements such as stats and items with unique powers. We have a lot more planned for it in the future, but wanted to get the game out as soon as possible. The game also allows you to fight your friends through Facebook.<p>The game data including the user/character profile is all on my servers hosted on linode. We have 3 servers- [primary mongo], [secondary mongo],  [mongo arbiter, redis(for leaderboards), nginx forward proxying to 4 tornado processes]. I chose to use mongodb because it seemed to fit our needs very well for a database. Our user/char data is always queried together, and therefore we don't need to do many joins. The data is sent and parsed on the phone as a json, therefore it is extremely convenient to keep the data in a collection instead of constructing it every time.<p>Link to the game: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pixelmaji.monsterrivals
======
coryl
Looks awesome, graphics are terrific.

I'm curious to know how your animations work, specifically the animating of
the attacks/weapons. What engine did you build with?

~~~
farhadabas
Hey thanks! The game is built on the AndEngine framework. The framework has an
animation library that lets your move, rotate, scale sprites. However that by
itself was not robust enough for us to build decent animations on. So I built
a little xml framework on it that let my partner build animations, and
storyboards from sets of these animations. Then I take those animations and
apply them to the characters.

